# Dasha and Natasha Tinctorius?



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

Hi, so i was at a local pet store that sells dart frogs and i saw a tank that said it had d. tinctorius natasha and d. tinctorius dasha. What are these?...Ive never heard of them before. Are they another name for some other frog?
thanks


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/dendrobates/74079-d-tinctorius-dasha.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/dendrobates/74270-natasha-dasha.html


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

What an awful idea to give human names to frogs... These are russian girl names, rather standart :faceplam:
While you don't get used to these names, it looks crazy to me. Just imagine that one day you'll see pestshops calling crickets not a "cricket" but "John", & fruit flies will be called "Nicole"


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol scales n tails... The store is okay but I'm pretty sure that "dasha" was just a cobalt that they wanted to put a $200 price tag on. What's even more sad is someone paid it... Talk about :facepalm:


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

Yeah..it was scales and tails. They looked exactly like cobalts, but they were $119 each!! Thanks for the replies!
Kyle


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

Third that :facepalm:


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

If people are going to make stuff up I wish they would go all the way with it so it sticks in your mind better.

*Sweet Natasha *and *Sultry Dasha*, or *Hodor The Destroyer *morph. Now those will hang with you. No need to be lazy and make things up halfway.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Does anyone hear have the same complaints about Nikita tinctorius, or Patricias? How about Powder Blues, Cobalts, Citronellas, and the rest of the dart frogs that do not reflect their locality data (if it even exists) in their name? God forbid someone actually list cobalts that come from a certain area call them something other than 'Cobalts', especially when the majority of cobalts in the hobby are just a mish-mash of several different imports, and quite possibly come from different populations, or at least collection points. 

I, for one, wish the cost of wild caught animals was much higher.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The naming convention they used actually sort of encourages hybrids.

Just slap 'em together people!

s


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

When was the last time someone hybridized Nikitas or Patricias?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I've seen "Powder Blues" being sold as "Patricia's" in one place. I think I should tell the owner, but I dont want to be rude.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Is that what they're being sold as?

Or is it just a "Name" on them.

s



zBrinks said:


> When was the last time someone hybridized Nikitas or Patricias?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Scott,

I'm not sure that I understand your question.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Zach I don't think any of us believe these are an exact location morph, if they are great but before I believe it I want back ground info, info from the importer/exporter and for that matter just to know who the importer is. I saw them at Strictly last week for $55 each, they looked good but all they could tell me is they got them from someone here in the US that brought them in, nothing more.
If I had site specific Tincs I owuld have announced it somewhere and yes got the premium you mentioned as they could and should have. Frankly I am surprised thet vendor that bought all the Popa's did not do just that unless he too did not believe these were site specific.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

If they're identifying these frogs with "cute" names, rather than species names - it makes the possibility of hybridizing (on purpose or not ... ) *much* more likely.

s



zBrinks said:


> Scott,
> 
> I'm not sure that I understand your question.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

My understanding is that 'Dasha' and 'Natasha' represent certain collection points. I think that naming them something other than 'Cobalt', which has traditionally applied to any Dendrobates tinctorius that looks remotely similar to the cobalts in the hobby, is an improvement. 

Scott, you think they should have just come in as "Dendrobates tinctorius", and that doing otherwise promotes hybridization? In 2009, we had Powder Blues, Patricias, Inferalanis/Alanis, and Cobalts come in - all were labeled as their species name. Do you think further labeling as their "morph" name would have led to hybridization?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Zach,

I was unaware that Dasha and Natasha were localities in Suriname. Perhaps Suriname was once part of the Soviet Union.

I, for one, HATE the ridiculous names that I am used to differentiate my frogs. I would give anything to have true locality D. tinctorius in this hobby. A boy can dream.

Take care, Richard.



zBrinks said:


> Does anyone hear have the same complaints about Nikita tinctorius, or Patricias? How about Powder Blues, Cobalts, Citronellas, and the rest of the dart frogs that do not reflect their locality data (if it even exists) in their name? God forbid someone actually list cobalts that come from a certain area call them something other than 'Cobalts', especially when the majority of cobalts in the hobby are just a mish-mash of several different imports, and quite possibly come from different populations, or at least collection points.
> 
> I, for one, wish the cost of wild caught animals was much higher.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Scott,

The opposite is also occuring. People get a shipment of "Powderblues", then segregate them into "blue legs", "gray legs", "small dot", and "large dot" pairs. This obsessive need we have in the hobby to be "matchy-matchy" really reduces the ability to manage the genetics of these frogs over time ("no, I don't want your female "gray legs" for my "blue legs" male, I want my frogs to match").

I've done a lot of handringing about this, but don't have any easy answers.

Take care, Richard.



Scott said:


> If they're identifying these frogs with "cute" names, rather than species names - it makes the possibility of hybridizing (on purpose or not ... ) *much* more likely.
> 
> s


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

Dasha seems to be a real morph, Natasha on the other hand is likely a cobalt with another collection site.

Dutch rana explanation.


Colourmorph 34.
Name: D. tinctorius.
'Dasha'.
Country: Surinam.
Photo: Taken in Surinam.
Reliability: 100% real morph. There was a shipment (legal import) in 2010 to NL.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

FoxHound said:


> Lol scales n tails... The store is okay but I'm pretty sure that "dasha" was just a cobalt that they wanted to put a $200 price tag on. What's even more sad is someone paid it... Talk about :facepalm:





Kyleef said:


> Yeah..it was scales and tails. They looked exactly like cobalts, but they were $119 each!! Thanks for the replies!
> Kyle


They have darts there???? I've never seen them o.o


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Nope - I wasn't fully aware of the implications on the names.

I had thought they were just cutesy pie names - not locale data.

As Emily Litella might say ... "Never Mind".

s



zBrinks said:


> My understanding is that 'Dasha' and 'Natasha' represent certain collection points. I think that naming them something other than 'Cobalt', which has traditionally applied to any Dendrobates tinctorius that looks remotely similar to the cobalts in the hobby, is an improvement.
> 
> Scott, you think they should have just come in as "Dendrobates tinctorius", and that doing otherwise promotes hybridization? In 2009, we had Powder Blues, Patricias, Inferalanis/Alanis, and Cobalts come in - all were labeled as their species name. Do you think further labeling as their "morph" name would have led to hybridization?


----------

